# The hidden house cambridge oct 11



## alex76 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I spotted this place a few times when I have been on the A14 on my way to work in Cambridge and I thought it deserves a mooch.
And many of apologies as I cant find any history of this little house hidden in the woods next to the busy road of the A14.
Well sadly its fast decaying but still full of character.






























































cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice one! I've nipped in here but my photos are no where near a nice as these!


----------



## alex76 (Oct 17, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! I've nipped in here but my photos are no where near a nice as these!




cheers mate..

had a bit of a tweek with no.5 which i thought looks pritty cool


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wondering how you done that? 

Fantastic pics!


----------



## alex76 (Oct 17, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Just wondering how you done that?
> 
> Fantastic pics!



cheers mate i did it with editing software photoshop elements 9


----------



## smiler (Oct 17, 2011)

That’s a lovely find, doesn’t look too safe for nosing around but if it had been me I would have done as well. Thanks.


----------



## SaffronP (Oct 17, 2011)

Great place, but that's a freaky-looking face in the fireplace on the last photo!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 18, 2011)

I visited here last year so it's nice to see some recent pics. I called it the 'Jenga house' because of how the bricks look!

There seems to be more bits & pieces laying about then I remember.

Saffron P...Good point about the face! I haden't noticed till you said.


----------



## alex76 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for he lovely comments guys.....

I cant see the face though looked at it for ages lol

hope i dont get told off for this one but i had a tinker with number 4






cheers


----------



## jools (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure there is a face there somewhere,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have a strong dislike for over saturated pics, do you have the originals anywhere


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry missed this thread you certainly managed to get a lot from the photos bud well done


----------



## st33ly (Nov 12, 2011)

If there's a chair then you have to make the best use of it and you certainly have .


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 12, 2011)

st33ly said:


> If there's a chair then you have to make the best use of it and you certainly have .



There's always a chair. It's the Law. 

Except WW2 era sites, where it is compulsory to have an old aluminium kettle lying around.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> There's always a chair. It's the Law.
> 
> Except WW2 era sites, where it is compulsory to have an old aluminium kettle lying around.



And in Devon there is also a little known by-law which states...'there must always be a derelict boat on all explores at all times'. 

Love the chair pic, Alex.  I can't see the face either.


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> There's always a chair. It's the Law.
> 
> Except WW2 era sites, where it is compulsory to have an old aluminium kettle lying around.



and 1980s era porn. I don't think I've ever had a day out looking at WW2 era stuff without finding 1980s porn.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 12, 2011)

Every mental hospital must have a damaged piano & a few dial phones. Possibly a typewriter as well.

Even before I heard of urbexing I noticed that almost all closed petrol stations & pubs became any eyesore very quickly.

All ex-MOD premises built during the cold war seem to have at least one mid 1990's computer in working condition.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

You got some awesome pics there. Thanks


----------

